# Boston Terrier Acting Strange



## JAG123 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello,

Haven't been on this forum in quite some time but I figured I'd give it another try since it's Sunday night and I might be able to get some helpful advice. Tomorrow is a federal holiday so I'm not sure my vet will be in the office.

My Boston Terrier, Reuben, has been acting incredibly lethargic. He won't even pick up his head when someone comes to the door (this is really unusual). He started to get picky with his food yesterday morning, eating less and less until tonight he didn't even have one bite. 

I also started smelling something really foul coming from him and thought at first that it was coming from his rear. Since Boston's are known for their gas (which he definitely has more of at the moment!) I didn't think too much of it. Then I realized that the smell was coming from his mouth and he has all this dried drool? under his chin. And this isn't just regular doggy breath, this is something totally worse!

So this added with his lethargy is just a bit worrisome. I know sometimes I overreact so I thought I'd search for a little advice. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks so much.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Check his mouth, very thoroughly. Sometimes a stick or something will get stuck in their teeth, causing them to drool and not be able to eat. Once it's out, everything's fine. If you check and don't find anything......honestly, I'd take him to an emergency vet. Drooling like that is not a good sign, and the lethargy is scary, too. This would definitely qualify as an emergency, and I know you don't want to lose him. How long has he been lethargic?


----------



## JAG123 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yikes, now I'm really worried! I checked his mouth and there's nothing in there...

The drool isn't like hanging from his mouth but I noticed some dribble and there is some dried as well under his chin. I think it's the smell that's bothering me the most. It's coming from his mouth and his rear smells kinda funny too. That may seem gross but I was trying to figure out where is was coming from! We haven't changed his food or given him any new treats lately. The thing is though is that we live in NYC and there's any number of things out on the sidewalk that he could get into. We do our best to not let him pick anything up but sometimes it's inevitable. Might it just be he has an upset stomach from getting something he shouldn't have? 

I checked some other threads and as far as his rear goes might he have to have his anal glands expressed?

He just got up, walked around a bit and doesn't seem disoriented or anything. I also have noticed that he's been licking constantly his front paws. That started last night and he'll do it on and off at different times.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Anal gland issues don't normally cause a dog to be lethargic and lack of appetite, unless it's really serious like and infection/abcess. But if that were the case you would know, believe me, you would be able to see it.

I would get this dog to a vet ASAP. He is not eating, probably dehydrated as well (which might account for the weird saliva, kinda gets stringy with dehydration), could have a fever, and is not acting normally. These are all serious signs.

Please don't try to guess what is wrong with your dog. Let a professional examine the dog and run some tests. . Keep us posted.


----------

